# Spotted 'danksy'



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

On the M32 in Bristol turning off at J2, in a Red A4 Avant, could have been a 1.8T or other 'sport' model, but the number plate was the infamous 'D4 NKS' and the driver certainly looked like him!

Thinking about it, the last time i saw him was at the first interpro RR when i had the TTC and he was planning to rid the TTR. Does anybody know what Nick is up to now or what else he is driving, becasue i doubt thats his only car?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Dunno, but I live in the area he lived in when I met him a couple of years back (after that hogs back / police land rover run) and havn't seen the plate. Gather he had a sprog hence the need for the different car?

Dave


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm still in touch with him. I'll send him over :wink:

He's got the wagon as he now has a family.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Does he still live farnborough area then?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I once drove past him in Henley on Thames.


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

Hello boys!

Yeah i am alive, and well, and driving a soot chucker in the week, and something alltogether more lary at the weekends.

I sold the TTR just before the sprog came along (over 2 years ago! :!: :!: ), and then was running a well spec'd PD150 Golf.

Anyways I have moved to Bristol with my job and work in Greyfriars (off Lewins Mead), and have decided that since I drive 40miles each way to work, a company tractor was the way to go!!

Having a sprog certainly takes up a lot of space, and with the mileage I'm racking up, I couldn't justify another silly car..... then I bought a megablade!

I do miss the TT, and some of the 1.8T conversions (sportec) certainly sound interesting, who knows maybe I'll get another when my lease is up on the tractor!

I'll dig out some pics!

Cheers
Nick[/img]


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Hi there Nick,

Nice to hear from you and welcome to sunny Bristol 

Is your Westfield road legal? If so, it would be great if you could join us if/when we ever get around to organising an 'other marques' meet for all of the ex TT'ers. Or even better,come and join us at the 'ring next month!

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=9207

Keep in touch

Cheers
Rob


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

Hi Rob,

It's road legal, but set up for the track with an ultra sensitive throttle on short travel, not to mention the current camber and suspension setup is pants on bumpy B roads. If you go over a bump it blips the throtlle, and gives you some kangaroo action, much appreciated (not) by any passengers, or pedestrians! :roll:

It's way too noisy to drive more than about 30 miles, and you need earplugs! If was going to go to the ring, I'd have to trailer it over!

It's also got no doors or roof, and a comedy windscreen, but boy does it go!  :lol: 8)

Can someone host some pics if I email them pls?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

No need :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

As i said the other day Nick - Nutter :wink:


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

Who me?? :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

:wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Nick,

You were the first true TT Forum member that I met 

Welcome back!!


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

Jampott that was bloomin ages ago, about 4 years or something? Maybe even more!

OT - How do you find your "Z", I'm thinking about ordering one of the drop-tops!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

danksy said:


> Jampott that was bloomin ages ago, about 4 years or something? Maybe even more!
> 
> OT - How do you find your "Z", I'm thinking about ordering one of the drop-tops!


It was April 2001 - so well over 3 years ago now... on the way to the Bird In The Hand meet? 

Those were the days...!!

I'll refrain from waxing too lyrical about the Zed in this topic - suffice to say I love it to death (20k miles since I got it in Dec) and am also considering the soft-top when it is released... look out for a Nissan announcement within the next month or so, and deliveries starting earlyish next year...

(NB - the only ragtop Zeds in the country at the moment are grey imports, and TBH are well overpriced and won't be as good to drive as the UK version when it arrives - which is the only reason I'm still holding out!!)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So Nick I guess you don't have the red Vauxhall anymore?


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

Probably a chapter of my motoring biography best forgotten my ass loving friend!

I got it from the VW dealer between the TTR and the PD golf, and had it 4 weeks, during which time it broke down three times!

Then I got a 1.4GL golf which I had for another 4 weeks, and it was as reliable as you like!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

danksy said:


> Probably a chapter of my motoring biography best forgotten my ass loving friend!
> 
> I got it from the VW dealer between the TTR and the PD golf, and had it 4 weeks, during which time it broke down three times!
> 
> Then I got a 1.4GL golf which I had for another 4 weeks, and it was as reliable as you like!!!


You'd expect a certain degree of reliability over the course of 4 weeks


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

danksy said:


> Probably a chapter of my motoring biography best forgotten my ass loving friend!


Just to clear this up...I never said that I liked you ass. :wink:


----------

